# Pink cat.



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Your thoughts.

Owner who dyed pet cat pink would do it again - TODAY Pets & Animals - TODAYshow.com

I've tried to get worked up about this, but I can't. I don't approve, but the cat does, I think, look nice. I get more worked up about the 'rescue' people who tried to scrub it clean, or so it was reported. 

And there was also the report that she was thrown over a fence. She probably jumped. What I expect will happen now that the story has been given such wide coverage is that there will be copyists who will not be as careful.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't see a problem either, it does look sort of cute. My little sister used koolaid to dye the tip of Nito's tail blue once... it stayed that way for a week and then went away. And it was sort of wacky and funny, I wouldn't say it's "cruel"


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think food dye would harm that cat in any way. I wouldn't do it, but I don't think it was cruel, either.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pet groomers do it all the time with white colored pets. The groomer I know who posted pics of her personal dog (_a Chinese Crested_) appeared to LOVE being purple-blue. I think it was a spray-on product, temporary and easily washed out.
I have also seen pics of gray horses/ponies that were festively colored for various reasons like costume classes at shows or practical jokes. (_can you imagine waking up on April 1st and finding your gray/white horse is now blue_?) 
I've also seen pics of a gray/white show horse with a green tail because he was washed the evening before and his tail was braided and wrapped while still wet and the damp pulled the color out of the wrap and into his tail, coloring it green.
Locally I've seen two "pink" horses ... colored that way naturally. We have red clay dirt around here and when gray(white) horses roll in the dust, they come up *pink* in color.

Food coloring is perfectly safe to use and is NOT easily washed out; as attested by my step-father who used green food coloring to color his hair for Halloween one year ... and had green hair for several weeks afterwards!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Not so horrible. But I wouldn't do it.


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't see a problem as long as the cat doesnt mind. 

Personally I think he looks better blue.


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmmmm......I have a white guy with a heart-shaped tabby spot on his side. Always think about dying him pink at Valentine's Day, but haven't yet.


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)

In ancient Greece, a pink cat was considered a sign of impending love and happiness.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

SlightChanceOfFurries said:


> In ancient Greece, a pink cat was considered a sign of impending love and happiness.


In modern times its a sign of imminent romance too.

As long as the food coloring isn't harmful to the natural oils in the coat and doesn't hurt to be ingested (pink poo?), then my only concern is that they be extra cautious around the eyes which it seems they at least tried to.

If this is the worst cruelty her cat has to endure though, I don't think anyone has much to worry about.


----------



## greeh (Apr 27, 2005)

It might not be cruel, but it is plain stupid to dye the coat of a cat. Okay, apparantly I'm the only one here who thinks so, but what is the point? I think white cats are incredibly beautiful the way they are, and instead of dying the cat, the owners had better used the time to play or cuddle with him/her. And if they wanted to see him/her in pink, there is always Paintshop to goof around with!


----------



## LuckyLeon (Sep 30, 2010)

After seeing that one show on TLC with the poodles competing, and they were cut and dyed to look like all sorts of thing, this didnt shock me to much! 
Did anyone see this show? Idk I prefer all natural but these people were creative. This was the winner


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I honestly thought that was a fake stuffed animal!


----------



## LuckyLeon (Sep 30, 2010)

It makes me laugh though, the poor thing has a zebra on its butt


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it.  As long is what they use isn't harmful to the animal. You can also use sidewalk chalk, it was a phase between owners on a dog forum I'm on recently, lol! I have yet to try it, but they all loved it.


----------

